# 457 visa renewal issue



## LoveOZ (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been working in Australia since last 4 years on a 457 visa, which got expired on 12th April 2011. Now before that happened, my employer filed an application to renew my 457 visa, this was done on 9th Feb. Till date the application hasnt been finalized and I am a little worried abt it.

Thing is that the case officer asked for my engineering degree certificate color copy a couple of weeks back. I had done my engineering from a private college which is not recognized here in australia. But I had used the same qualification when I had applied for 457 in 2007, and I had got this visa without any issues. 

My question is, is it possible that my visa could get rejected this time around because of this degree from private college which is not recognized here in australia? I have been working with the same company for last 6 years and out of that 4+ in Australia. Can my application be refused?

Also, if the application gets rejected, can I apply for a 856 visa (PR) now? On the basis that I have been working in australia for more than 4 years? I was told by an immigration agent that I dont have to go through ACS since I have enough Australian work experience. Is this correct? But that catch there is that I had to apply for PR while being on a eligible work visa, but now I am on bridging visa since 457 is expired and the new one is in process. Is this a problem?

Can you guys please advice what possible and whats not?

Thanks!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

LoveOZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been working in Australia since last 4 years on a 457 visa, which got expired on 12th April 2011. Now before that happened, my employer filed an application to renew my 457 visa, this was done on 9th Feb. Till date the application hasnt been finalized and I am a little worried abt it.
> 
> ...


You should have applied for your ENS 856 2 years ago and I suggest you do it now. You are only required to work in AU for 24 months of which 12 months needs to be with your current sponsor. because you have already worked a full 4 years you should just apply for your PR.


----------

